# Palestine solidarity demos in the UK



## BillRiver (May 12, 2021)

MARCH TO THE ISRAELI EMBASSY - Palestine Solidarity Campaign


----------



## hitmouse (May 12, 2021)

I imagine there must be a lot of local ones happening elsewhere... ah, found it:








						National Day of Action for Palestine - List of Protests - Palestine Solidarity Campaign
					

FOR JUSTICE AND RETURN! STOP ISRAEL’S ONGOING NAKBA #Nakba73 #SaveSheikhJarrah #FreePalestine On Saturday 15th May 2021, take action in your local community. Stand together for an end to Israel’s ethnic cleansing of the Palestinian people, and for the right of return for all exiled Palestinians...




					www.palestinecampaign.org
				





_*SATURDAY 15th MAY 2021: List of Physical Protests 

(Online Global Rally at 5pm, registration link here)*_

Birmingham, Victoria Square, 2pm
https://www.facebook.com/events/299465741798072/ 

Brighton, Clocktower, 12pm
https://www.facebook.com/BrightonandHovePalestineSolidarityCampaign 

Bristol, Castle Park, 2pm


Canterbury, HSBC Bank, Whitefriars, 9 Rose Lane, Canterbury CT1 2JP, 1pm
https://www.facebook.com/events/307828627519700

Cambridge, Market Square, 11.15am 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/cambridgepalestineforum 
Cardiff, Aneurin Bevan Statue, 12pm


Edinburgh, Princes Street (Corner of Castle St), 11am


Exeter, Bedford Square, 12pm
 

Hastings, Near Debenhams, 12pm
https://www.facebook.com/events/1183922488708042/

Hebden Bridge, Corner of New Road (A646) with Holme Street, 2.30pm

Hitchin, Windmill Hill, 11am
https://www.facebook.com/events/284046986748935/

Hull, Victoria Square, 11am-1pm

Inverness, Town House, 12-1pm
Highland - Palestine

Jersey, Royal Square, 11am



Leeds, Leeds Trinity Briggate (Area outside Zara/Debenhams), 2pm








						Leeds Palestine Solidarity Campaign
					

Leeds Palestine Solidarity Campaign, Leeds. 4,846 likes · 66 talking about this. Non-profit organisation




					www.facebook.com
				





London, March to the Israeli Embassy, Assemble Marble Arch, 1pm
MARCH TO THE ISRAELI EMBASSY #SaveSheikhJarrah #FreePalestine

Machynlleth, The Clock Tower, 11am-12pm
https://www.facebook.com/events/208833754148964

Manchester, Platt’s Field Park, Rusholme, 12pm-4pm
https://www.facebook.com/events/373982893940589/

Newcastle, Grey’s Monument, 11.30am
https://www.facebook.com/events/463362151414611

Nottingham Old Market Square, 12pm
https://www.facebook.com/events/833822114155903/

Plymouth, New George Street, 11am-1pm
https://www.facebook.com/events/323519439242407/

Sheffield, Sheffield Town Hall, 12pm
https://www.facebook.com/sheffieldpalestine

Southampton, Bargate, 11am-12.30pm
https://www.facebook.com/events/237979378115605/

 Woverhampton, Queen Square, 11am
Palestine Solidarity Campaign Wolverhampton


----------



## Shechemite (May 12, 2021)

I might go. I’d rather not deal with nutters mind.


----------



## hitmouse (May 12, 2021)

I was also thinking of asking, do people have suggestions for making a sign with like clear and unambiguous non-dickhead politics? Or is it the sort of thing where I'm overthinking it and just a simple "save Sheikh Jarrah" would do the job?


----------



## Shechemite (May 13, 2021)

Well there will be plenty of ‘free assange’ and Qud’s day types dotted in the crowds. How you deal with that is up to you want to achieve.


----------



## Jeremiah18.17 (May 13, 2021)

Nottingham one is preceded by a Kill The Bill gathering in Old Market Square (same site) from 11. 
London demo again has feeder March from Colombian Solidarity protest at Colombian embassy.


----------



## kalidarkone (May 15, 2021)

On my way to the London protest......


----------



## Shechemite (May 15, 2021)

Fuck it I’m going (to the london one). Get me out of the house


----------



## Shechemite (May 15, 2021)

Won’t be in london till about 1.30. Will it still be going on?


----------



## BillRiver (May 15, 2021)

My brother is at one at Brockwell Park gates, apparently.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 15, 2021)

I went along though didn't go as far as the embassy, my feet were killing me, turned off at Notting Hill where they turned left. Big turnout, tens of thousands. Not that many cops on the route but from past experience I expect they will have put a crapload of them around the Israeli Embassy.


----------



## BillRiver (May 15, 2021)

.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 15, 2021)

They closed Marble Arch station and people got off at Bond Street - rather nasty few minutes trapped with shitloads of people in tunnels in the tube station, given that there was only one escalator working at Bond Street. If I had been more claustrophobic or COVID-paranoid I would have probably had a panic attack, but I've been a little desensitised I guess.


----------



## kalidarkone (May 15, 2021)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I went along though didn't go as far as the embassy, my feet were killing me, turned off at Notting Hill where they turned left. Big turnout, tens of thousands. Not that many cops on the route but from past experience I expect they will have put a crapload of them around the Israeli Embassy.


Turned off at Kensington High Street as was not enjoying the gridlocked situation going towards the embassy. 
Did you see the protesters on the scaffolding?
My feet are killing me!
On a bus going towards Vauxhall now.

Amazing turn out!


----------



## editor (May 15, 2021)

Pics by Gramsci




















						In photos: Palestine solidarity demo outside Brockwell Park gates
					

Waving banners and flags, a Palestine solidarity demo took place today outside Brockwell Park Gates ahead of a march to the Israeli Embassy in Marble Arch. Buzz photographer Gramsci captured these …



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## TopCat (May 15, 2021)

Where is it heading?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 15, 2021)

TopCat said:


> Where is it heading?


It was going to the Israeli Embassy, I don't think there was a destination after that.


----------



## MrSki (May 15, 2021)




----------



## MrSki (May 15, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 15, 2021)

Saw this posted on facebook today


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 15, 2021)

Short album, might add some more: 2021-05-15 FreePalestine march London but a few of them here...


----------



## ska invita (May 15, 2021)

was there an anti-vax march today too? and if so did the streams cross?


----------



## hitmouse (May 15, 2021)

Anyone heard anything about the police kicking off in London? I've just seen vague stuff on social media, nothing really definite enough to be worth sharing. There was one dickhead shouting about vaccines at the Palestine thing I went to today, good other than that though.


----------



## ska invita (May 15, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Anyone heard anything about the police kicking off in London? I've just seen vague stuff on social media, nothing really definite enough to be worth sharing. There was one dickhead shouting about vaccines at the Palestine thing I went to today, good other than that though.


Looks like scuffles with cops at the Israeli Embassy but it petered out from the reports I saw


----------



## Mr.Bishie (May 15, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Anyone heard anything about the police kicking off in London? I've just seen vague stuff on social media, nothing really definite enough to be worth sharing. There was one dickhead shouting about vaccines at the Palestine thing I went to today, good other than that though.



Urban Pics uploaded a bit of a stand-off (hardly violence) -  MET with shields having placard sticks thrown at them, but that was about it;


----------



## ska invita (May 15, 2021)

this account has a lot of video of police clashes


----------



## hitmouse (May 15, 2021)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Urban Pics uploaded a bit of a stand-off (hardly violence) -  MET with shields having placard sticks thrown at them, but that was about it;



I'd say coppers using batons definitely counts as violence. Beyond that, like... today seems like it was really big, right? Obviously these kinds of marches don't really change much, but today seems more impressive than I'd expected?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (May 15, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> I'd say coppers using batons definitely counts as violence. Beyond that, like... today seems like it was really big, right? Obviously these kinds of marches don't really change much, but today seems more impressive than I'd expected?



My eyes are tired, But I can’t really see baton strikes in that video. Reports on the ground saying 150k out in London today.


----------



## hitmouse (May 15, 2021)

Mr.Bishie said:


> My eyes are tired, But I can’t really see baton strikes in that video. Reports on the ground saying 150k out in London today.


Oh yeah, I'd just been assuming the caption was accurate. Watching the video now, seems like mostly shield blows, although being hit with a big plastic shield still probably counts as violence imo.


----------



## ska invita (May 15, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Oh yeah, I'd just been assuming the caption was accurate. Watching the video now, seems like mostly shield blows, although being hit with a big plastic shield still probably counts as violence imo.


Theres definite baton whacks going on


----------



## Mr.Bishie (May 15, 2021)

ska invita said:


> Theres definite baton whacks going on



Met doing what the met do then! I’m on a phone & have tree pollen eyes.


----------



## kenny g (May 15, 2021)

Needed a piss in Stratford after a long swim and a couple of pints and toilet was closed so headed home. How revolutions are lost.

Enjoyable day though.


----------



## Gramsci (May 15, 2021)

editor said:


> Pics by Gramsci
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for putting this on Brixton Buzz.

As one can see local Labour Party branches supported this South London local demo.

Passers  by did support it. Honking their car horns.

Predictably I didn't see any of my Labour Cllrs their. Being from the Blairite/Progress wing of party they wouldn't attend anything like this.


----------



## kalidarkone (May 16, 2021)

ska invita said:


> was there an anti-vax march today too? and if so did the streams cross?


Yeah there was. My friend and I mistakenly got out at Green Park and there were a bunch of people waiting and a little in the distance what looked like a very small anti vax march.

Some women asked if we were there for the cheese board?


----------



## Sue (May 16, 2021)

kalidarkone said:


> Some women asked if we were there for the cheese board?


I hope you said yes, snaffled all their cheese and then got going to where you were meant to be...


----------



## kalidarkone (May 16, 2021)

ska invita said:


> this account has a lot of video of police clashes



I was in that location and realised that the march was purposely being led into a cul-de-sac (as the side roads and one end of Kensington High Street were blocked by cops) tbh was not sure what was going on as could not see but felt unsafe so after making very little headway towards the Israeli Embassy  and the crowd became even more dense....I insisted we turn around , which from the sounds of it was a good call, specially as my friend is 75 yrs and 4ft9 !!! 
Good job we left when we did.


----------



## kalidarkone (May 16, 2021)

Sue said:


> I hope you said yes, snaffled all their cheese and then got going to where you were meant to be...


I could not see any cheese!    But I might go on a cheese board tour.......


----------



## hitmouse (May 16, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> View attachment 268423
> 
> Saw this posted on facebook today


Apparently the banners say something like "disband the police" (guessing that's the Hebrew/Arabic one with the circle-A) and "dismantle the Gaza Ghetto" (presumably on the English/Hebrew one). Which is a pretty bold slogan. I've also seen someone suggesting this photo is actually from 2018, but even if it is I would guess the banner-makers are probably up to similar stuff now.

Also, a bit late but the Collective Action people did another of those interactive maps - up to 78 this weekend, twitter thread with details here.

Also, Green and Black Cross asking for people to do arrestee support today (again, a bit late so idk if it's still needed but might be).


----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 16, 2021)

I also saw this today on facebook. Don't know where this is though. It's from twitter originally and it said it's from the diaspora on the original twitter post:


----------



## hitmouse (May 16, 2021)

Yep, I've tried and failed to find a source beyond that fairly vague asranarshism post - any architecture experts who can identify the fancy building they're standing outside?


----------



## Pickman's model (May 16, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Yep, I've tried and failed to find a source beyond that fairly vague asranarshism post - any architecture experts who can identify the fancy building they're standing outside?


Westminster abbey chapter house at a guess


----------



## IC3D (May 16, 2021)

When you need a dopamine hit but your religion forbids cocaine. Drive around a Jewish neighbourhood with a megaphone  shouting edgy rapey bits from the Koran.


----------



## Shechemite (May 16, 2021)

Yeah there’s been reports of ‘yeah Jews do you remember khyber, eh eh” chants on other demos in Europe.

ethnic/religious hatred. The gift that keeps on giving


----------



## MrSki (May 16, 2021)

IC3D said:


> When you need a dopamine hit but your religion forbids cocaine. Drive around a Jewish neighbourhood with a megaphone  shouting edgy rapey bits from the Koran.



Well they will hopefully all get nicked. Stupidity if they are their own cars. And bang out of order too. Puts the Palestine protests back a bit.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 16, 2021)

A shame that the behaviour of a minority of idiots will now no doubt overshadow everything


----------



## MrSki (May 16, 2021)

Maybe the video is a fake.


----------



## IC3D (May 16, 2021)

MrSki said:


> Well they will hopefully all get nicked. Stupidity if they are their own cars. And bang out of order too. Puts the Palestine protests back a bit.


Finchley Road takes no prisoners. Cameras everywhere x


----------



## platinumsage (May 16, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Westminster abbey chapter house at a guess



Nope


----------



## IC3D (May 16, 2021)

MrSki said:


> Maybe the video is a fake.



Optimistic there's clearly a megaphone and I've heard the same crap on previous gaza demos. Minority of cunts though.


----------



## MrSki (May 16, 2021)

IC3D said:


> Finchley Road takes no prisoners. Cameras everywhere x


I saw it on the news so would think a journalist would check it was real but judging by the state of British journalism I can see how it could have slipped through.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 16, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> Nope


yeh at a guess. and what's your alternative?


----------



## Pickman's model (May 16, 2021)

MrSki said:


> I saw it on the news so would think a journalist would check it was real but judging by the state of British journalism I can see how it could have slipped through.


you cannot hope to bribe or twist
(thank god!) the british journalist
but seeing what they'll do
unbribed there's no occasion to


----------



## Shechemite (May 16, 2021)

There’s other videos of the convoy. Not sure what ‘fake’ would mean in this context.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 16, 2021)

MadeInBedlam said:


> There’s other videos of the convoy. Not sure what ‘fake’ would mean in this context.


do these other videos persuade you of the date and location?


----------



## Pickman's model (May 16, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> A shame that the behaviour of a minority of idiots will now no doubt overshadow everything


even in better times the behaviour of a an organised criminal gang of about 350 thugs exerts a grossly disproportionate influence on the life of the country


----------



## Shechemite (May 16, 2021)

Location yes. Date. Not sure.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 16, 2021)

I've no idea about this specific video, but mad theories about reddit moderators are really just grasping. It's not like it would be the first anti-semitic bullshit present around a Free Palestine protest. Obviously anti-semites will try to get their oar in.


----------



## Mr Moose (May 16, 2021)

MrSki said:


> Maybe the video is a fake.




How can they ‘condemn’ the behaviour if they believe it is fake? _Down with this sort of thing._


----------



## kebabking (May 16, 2021)

I liked the couple of blokes in Saddam Hussein t-shirts. They were well cool...


----------



## MrSki (May 16, 2021)

The audio has been dubbed. Don't know who might want to do this?  

ETA According to the news on 5Live 4 arrests have been made though.


----------



## BillRiver (May 16, 2021)

Four men arrested in anti-Semitism video investigation
					

Police arrest four men in connection with a video appearing to show anti-Semitic abuse shouted from a car.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Shechemite (May 16, 2021)

MrSki said:


> The audio has been dubbed.



has it?


----------



## platinumsage (May 16, 2021)

MrSki said:


> Still in other news good to see these Jews coming out in full support for the Palestinian cause.



Does that make them good Jews? Reminds me of the bad Muslims who don’t condemn Islamic terrorist attacks with sufficient speed and vigour.


----------



## MrSki (May 16, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> Does that make them good Jews? Reminds me of the bad Muslims who don’t condemn Islamic terrorist attacks with sufficient speed and vigour.


No but I lost the tweet I was going to quote.   Jews supporting Palestine is good to show & disassociate Jews in general from the Israeli state.


----------



## MrSki (May 16, 2021)

MadeInBedlam said:


> has it?


Well according to Reddit who originally posted it.








With the arrests though I have my doubts.


----------



## Shechemite (May 16, 2021)

I’m British. Why would I need to ‘dissociate’ myself from Israel?


----------



## MrSki (May 16, 2021)

MadeInBedlam said:


> I’m British. Why would I need to ‘dissociate’ myself from Israel?


I was more thinking about idiots who shout abuse about Palestine at any Jew rather than holding the Israeli state to account at their actions. 

Sorry but have not put this across very well.


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (May 16, 2021)

MrSki said:


> Well according to Reddit who originally posted it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got no idea if it's genuine, but in and of itself arrests don't have to mean anything,


----------



## kebabking (May 16, 2021)

MrSki said:


> No but I lost the tweet I was going to quote.   Jews supporting Palestine is good to show & disassociate Jews in general from thsraeli state.



So British Jews are proxies for the state of Israel unless, and until, they prove their soundness on the Palestinian issue to you or some other self-appointed moral guardian?

You've not put it well because your starting point is dumber than a fucking house brick, and would doubtless have you howling in outrage were it expressed about any other ethnic or religious group.


----------



## MrSki (May 16, 2021)

kebabking said:


> So British Jews are proxies for the state of Israel unless, and until, they prove their soundness on the Palestinian issue to you or some other self-appointed moral guardian?
> 
> You've not put it well because your starting point is dumber than a fucking house brick, and would doubtless have you howling in outrage were it expressed about any other ethnic or religious group.


That is not what I said. 

No Jew regardless of nationality should be harassed because of the actions of the state of Israel. Is that clearer for you?


----------



## MrSki (May 16, 2021)

Anyhow here is the tweet I misplaced.


----------



## BillRiver (May 16, 2021)

Meanwhile...

Conservative MP condemned for ‘racist’ tweet about Israel protests


----------



## Shechemite (May 16, 2021)

MrSki said:


> Anyhow here is the tweet I misplaced.




are you trying to post endless crap? Do you know who naturei Karta are?


----------



## Shechemite (May 16, 2021)

All sorts of just causes (such as the Palestinian cause) attract wankers sadly


----------



## bimble (May 17, 2021)

MrSki said:


> Jews supporting Palestine is good to show & disassociate Jews in general from the Israeli state.



MrSki for years and years i felt that it was necessary for me AS A JEW to show up at every anti-occupation protest, often on my tod and stand there, not quite able to join in with from the river to the sea. Some (not all) of that compulsion was to please /  appease people like you. I don't feel that way any more. Whats the point.

eta on a slightly more positive note i joined in with a zoom thing yesterday from these people Na'amod – British Jews Against Occupation
and there were just under 200 of us tiny boxes on there. I don't know how much i can help with their stated goal of changing majority opinion in 'the british jewish community' as i don't really know many jews but the fact that it exists it is something.


----------



## bimble (May 17, 2021)

BillRiver said:


> Meanwhile...
> 
> Conservative MP condemned for ‘racist’ tweet about Israel protests


Just saw that. Who fucking votes for him, what a joke country this is.


----------



## nino_savatte (May 17, 2021)

It would seem some folk on the far-right in this country have taken tips from their cousins across the pond. Interesting how there's no mention of this incident or a similar one in London.








						Police statement after road incident following city protest
					

A man suffered leg injuries during the road incident




					www.nottinghampost.com
				




Strangely enough, it's reported on Wales Online but not the Ailing Standards.








						Two people injured in crash amid Israel-Gaza protest in London
					

Met Police are searching for the driver




					www.walesonline.co.uk
				






> Police say the driver of the car failed to stop at the scene and enquiries to locate them are ongoing. No arrests have been made.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 18, 2021)

Another pic I saw today from a Palestine soldarity demo:


----------



## bimble (May 18, 2021)

This is long, but really good, imo. A lot of what he's talking about wrt the narrative many jews are taught, and cling to, i recognise well from my own upbringing and family. 








						A Jewish case for Palestinian refugee return
					

The long read: As fraught and imperfect as efforts at historical justice can be, consider what happens when they do not occur. The crimes of the past, when left unaddressed, do not remain in the past




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## editor (May 18, 2021)

Photos from today's protest in Brixton






Palestine Solidarity protest in Brixton’s Windrush Square – in photos


----------



## hitmouse (May 18, 2021)

Fwiw, Samidoun has a good global calendar of events here:








						Global Calendar of Resistance: Join these events to defend Palestine!
					

Samidoun Palestinian Prisoner Solidarity Network urges all Palestinian, Arab and international supporters of Palestine to escalate their organizing and struggle to confront massacres and ethnic cle…




					samidoun.net
				




Got this listed so far for next Sat:

*United Kingdom*



*Bournemouth: Palestine Solidarity Demo* – Saturday, 22 May, 12 pm, Glen Fern Car Park, march to Bournemouth Square. Facebook: 
*London: National Demo for Palestine* – Saturday, 22 May, 12 pm, Speakers Corner (Marble Arch Tube), London, UK.
*Manchester: Speak Out for Palestinian Resistance* – Saturday, 22 May, 12 PM, Piccadilly Gardens, Manchester. Facebook: 
*Newcastle-upon-Tyne: Protest for Palestine! *– Saturday, 22 May, 12 pm, Marks and Spencer, 77-87 Northumberland Street, Newcastle upon Tyne, UK. Facebook: 
*Northampton: March 4 Palestine* – Saturday, 22 May, 2 pm, BBC Radio Northampton, Abington St. Facebook: 
*Peterborough: Protest 4 Palestine* – Saturday, 22 May, 2 pm, Peterborough Town Center, Peterborough. Facebook: 
*Plymouth: Stop Bombing Gaza* – Saturday, 22 May, 11 am, New George St, Plymouth. Facebook: Stop Bombing Gaza
*Waterdale: Vigil for Palestine* – Saturday, 22 May, 2 pm, Sir Nigel Gresley Square, Waterdale, UK. Facebook: Vigil for Palestine
*Wrexham: Support Palestine –* Saturday, 22 May, 11:30 am, Queen Square, Wrexham, Wales. Facebook: Support Palestine.

More to come, I imagine.


----------



## hitmouse (May 19, 2021)

Na'amod doing stuff tonight, current list of locations is:
...now unclear?


----------



## BillRiver (May 19, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Na'amod doing stuff tonight, current list of locations is:
> Kentish Town (North LDN)
> Muswell Hill (North LDN)
> Westminster (Central London) - 17:45 for Downing Street Rally, 19:30 for Na'amod Rally
> ...



Link says Tuesday 11th May?


----------



## hitmouse (May 19, 2021)

BillRiver said:


> Link says Tuesday 11th May?


Shit, you're right, this is the link for tonight: Freedom From Occupation, Freedom From Violence Although it's all a bit secretive, seems like you have to sign up first and then get an email with a meeting point?


----------



## BillRiver (May 19, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Shit, you're right, this is the link for tonight: Freedom From Occupation, Freedom From Violence Although it's all a bit secretive, seems like you have to sign up first and then get an email with a meeting point?



Yeah I'd imagine they have to be careful to avoid wrong un's trying to infiltrate.


----------



## hitmouse (May 19, 2021)

Elbit site occupied in Leicester today:








						Protests at Israeli-owned arms factory in Leicester continue
					

Protestors have continued their occupation of the roof into a third day




					www.leicestermercury.co.uk


----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 19, 2021)

Was literally  just about to post about this


----------



## Serge Forward (May 19, 2021)

Protestors occupy Israeli-owned factory site in Leicester


----------



## Serge Forward (May 19, 2021)

Oops... already posted  

Funnily enough, posted the other day on Leicester ACG and the Leicester Trades Council Facebook pages:


> Solidarity with the Palestinians.
> What does standing in solidarity actually mean? Is it waving Palestinian flags and petitioning M.P.s or is it the Italian dockers refusing to touch ships loaded with armaments for Israel? By refusing to handle engines for the Chilean Airforce, Scottish Rolls Royce and transport workers grounded a third of dictator Pinochet's airforce for four years. In Leicester we've got Caterpillar, building the bull-dozers that are used to flatten Palestinian farms and homes. Lots of local firms like Kaybee Engineering supply parts to Caterpillar. We've got Thales working with Israeli arms company Elbit under the name of Utacs in Scudamore Road to manufacture armed drones for the Israeli armed forces. What's Unite doing about this? What are Unite members doing? If we can't black the orders, let's make sure these goods don't leave the factory gate, and if they do, let's make sure they don't work when they reach Palestine. This is international working-class solidarity.


----------



## TopCat (May 19, 2021)

I’m not marching with people shouting alua  Akbar etc.


----------



## hitmouse (May 19, 2021)

Serge Forward said:


> Oops... already posted
> 
> Funnily enough, posted the other day on Leicester ACG and the Leicester Trades Council Facebook pages:


On that note, good to see FBU members apparently refusing to get involved in removing them:


Tried to find confirmation from the FBU - couldn't see anything from today, but they wrote this about a similar situation back in 2014:








						Elbit arms factory protest
					

The Fire Brigades Union is aware that television news and social media are showing footage and pictures of a fire service aerial appliance, which has been in use this morning for the purposes of assessing any potential fire or other safety risk, at a demonstration taking place at the Elbit arms f




					www.fbu.org.uk


----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 19, 2021)




----------



## hitmouse (May 19, 2021)

Impressed to realise that they still seem to be up on that roof, according to the local paper.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (May 19, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Tried to find confirmation from the FBU - couldn't see anything from today



Saw this earlier from Graham Vaux;


----------



## GarveyLives (May 19, 2021)

> Palestine solidarity demos in the UK










(Source: video grab)

*Hamza Choudhury and Wesley Fofana, Leicester City v Chelsea, FA Cup Final, 15 May 2021  *







(Source: via WAFA)

*Paul Pogba and Amad Diallo, Manchester United v Fulham, Premier League game, 18 May 2021*​


----------



## Shechemite (May 19, 2021)

TopCat said:


> I’m not marching with people shouting alua  Akbar etc.


Like these fellas?


----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 19, 2021)

Deleted


----------



## Serge Forward (May 20, 2021)

They're still up there.
Palestine Action activists spend night on roof of factory


----------



## hitmouse (May 20, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> I also saw this today on facebook. Don't know where this is though. It's from twitter originally and it said it's from the diaspora on the original twitter post:
> 
> View attachment 268616





Pickman's model said:


> Westminster abbey chapter house at a guess


Just found this, apparently it's actually Pittsburgh. The other side of the banner:


----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 20, 2021)

This is not strictly to do with solidarity demos but is kinda related. Some Tory POS I've never heard of before by the name of Matthew Offord is trying to have Alexei Sayle cancelled for 'antisemitism' (merely for describing Israel as an Apartheid state):









						#IStandWithAlexeiSayle goes massive after Tory right-winger tries to have his Desert Island Discs cancelled
					

Did you have any idea who Matthew Offord is, before today? Here’s a hint: He’s also a Conservative Friend of Israel. We have learned that Mr Offord has written to the Director General o…



					voxpoliticalonline.com


----------



## hitmouse (May 21, 2021)

Serge Forward said:


> They're still up there.
> Palestine Action activists spend night on roof of factory


Sounds like they're still up there, as far as I can tell, although Palestine Action saying two people nicked for providing supplies:


----------



## hitmouse (May 21, 2021)

Anyway, this weekend's events are listed here - 60 at the moment:





						Map Frozen
					

Map Frozen:Needs to be owned by an active, paid plan for more visits.



					www.zeemaps.com


----------



## ska invita (May 22, 2021)

Massive turn out in London again...but feels like so little impact


----------



## teqniq (May 22, 2021)

Kicked off in London:



apparently all started with an altercation with a car that did not want to stop


----------



## bimble (May 22, 2021)

Glad I wasn’t at this. Is it tariq Ali speaking?


----------



## BillRiver (May 22, 2021)

bimble said:


> Glad I wasn’t at this. Is it tariq Ali speaking?




Blimey that is bad isn't it.

Do they think there was no antisemitism pre-1948? Fools.


----------



## PTK (May 22, 2021)

bimble said:


> Glad I wasn’t at this. Is it tariq Ali speaking?



Is it a justification, or an observation?


----------



## bimble (May 22, 2021)

PTK said:


> Is it a justification, or an observation?


Why do the crowd cheer?


----------



## BillRiver (May 22, 2021)

PTK said:


> Is it a justification, or an observation?



It's bollox. Antisemitism isn't created by events over there. It might be whipped up, but it's not created. He's talking nonsense. Dangerous nonsense.


----------



## platinumsage (May 22, 2021)

.


----------



## kenny g (May 22, 2021)

BillRiver said:


> It's bollox. Antisemitism isn't created by events over there. It might be whipped up, but it's not created. He's talking nonsense. Dangerous nonsense.


Tariq Ali is and always has been a tool. Writes quite interesting articles about Pakistani politics for the LRB occasionally but they could be complete bollocks as far as I would know.


----------



## Gramsci (May 22, 2021)

Posted some of my photos of the demo on the other thread as did see this one. 









						Gaza under attack yet again.
					

Just watched the C4 news interview with Israeli ambassador.  Her refusal to say whether she supported a two state solution prompted me look her up.  She is hardline right winger. Her appointment as ambassador was opposed by some sections of Jewish community here...




					www.urban75.net
				




Great turnout and glad I went. A lot of young Londoners turned up. Which was good to see. I'd say the majority of the people who went were not the usual lefties but Londoners who wanted to come out to support the Palestinians.


----------



## Gramsci (May 22, 2021)




----------



## Shechemite (May 23, 2021)

Good photos gramsci.


----------



## Gramsci (May 23, 2021)

More photos of demo in London today


----------



## Gramsci (May 23, 2021)

Few home made banners__


----------



## Gramsci (May 23, 2021)

Demo in London


----------



## Gramsci (May 23, 2021)

The Columbians came to the London demo. Banner says fight like Columbians. There is big Columbian community in London. South Americans are pro Palestinian.


----------



## Waterwheel (May 23, 2021)

I can remember when anarchists used to go on anti war demonstrations with banners saying: "No war but the Class War!" There was a big absence of anarchists at this event. I think the anarchist class struggle message is very releve t here. As we class struggle anarchists want both the Palestinian and Israeli working class to unite and fight their rulers rather than each other.


----------



## PTK (May 23, 2021)

Waterwheel said:


> I can remember when anarchists used to go on anti war demonstrations with banners saying: "No war but the Class War!" There was a big absence of anarchists at this event. I think the anarchist class struggle message is very releve t here. As we class struggle anarchists want both the Palestinian and Israeli working class to unite and fight their rulers rather than each other.


How can Palestinian Arab workers in the Gaza Strip ally with Israeli Jews in Israel? What would be a demand that would unite them?


----------



## editor (May 23, 2021)

Fantastic photo by Gramsci 









						Photo feature: March for Palestine, from Windrush Square to the West End, Sat 22nd May 2021
					

Around noon yesterday, protesters gathered in Windrush Square ahead of a large march in central London. Buzz photographer Gramsci documented the march:



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## hitmouse (May 23, 2021)

Waterwheel said:


> I can remember when anarchists used to go on anti war demonstrations with banners saying: "No war but the Class War!" There was a big absence of anarchists at this event. I think the anarchist class struggle message is very releve t here. As we class struggle anarchists want both the Palestinian and Israeli working class to unite and fight their rulers rather than each other.


Tbh, I kind of feel like there's not much visible anarchist presence on a lot of demos nowadays.


PTK said:


> How can Palestinian Arab workers in the Gaza Strip ally with Israeli Jews in Israel? What would be a demand that would unite them?


Well, on an immediate sense, Palestinians in the Gaza Strip who want to see a ceasefire (or a proper ceasefire that doesn't involve the cops firing tear gas at a mosque hours after the ceasefire's announced) and Israelis who want to see a ceasefire have a pretty obvious immediate common interest there. Beyond that... idk, groups like Standing Together or Koah LaOvdim would be able to answer that better than I can. I think a lot depends on the fortunes of the class struggle, like it's easy to assume a shared interest between Israeli workers and their ruling class but we shouldn't forget that the wave of uprisings around the Middle East in 2011 included a series of mass protests in Israel around housing that acted pretty explicitly as a class movement, making demands on/opposed to the Israeli state. 
Obviously, there's never any _guarantee_ that these kinds of interests will triumph over nationalism, just like there's never any guarantee that the British working class will ever stop voting the tories back in. But I don't think the population of any other country anywhere in the world is doomed to _always_ choose nationalism, and I don't see why those living in Nablus or Tel Aviv have to be the exception to that.


----------



## krink (May 23, 2021)

A lot of anarchists I know personally, including me, have pretty much given up as British anarchism seems to be no longer interested in class struggle but has instead retreated from it. Anyway, I've already been told by twitter anarchy I'm not allowed to be an anarchist any more as my mate is in FLAF and I read the literature of the ACG. And I'm not going to get involved with demos and groups and then have to challenging the divisive antisemitism found in some parts of the Palestinian movement on my own, thanks.


----------



## PTK (May 23, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Tbh, I kind of feel like there's not much visible anarchist presence on a lot of demos nowadays.
> 
> Well, on an immediate sense, Palestinians in the Gaza Strip who want to see a ceasefire (or a proper ceasefire that doesn't involve the cops firing tear gas at a mosque hours after the ceasefire's announced) and Israelis who want to see a ceasefire have a pretty obvious immediate common interest there. Beyond that... idk, groups like Standing Together or Koah LaOvdim would be able to answer that better than I can. I think a lot depends on the fortunes of the class struggle, like it's easy to assume a shared interest between Israeli workers and their ruling class but we shouldn't forget that the wave of uprisings around the Middle East in 2011 included a series of mass protests in Israel around housing that acted pretty explicitly as a class movement, making demands on/opposed to the Israeli state.
> Obviously, there's never any _guarantee_ that these kinds of interests will triumph over nationalism, just like there's never any guarantee that the British working class will ever stop voting the tories back in. But I don't think the population of any other country anywhere in the world is doomed to _always_ choose nationalism, and I don't see why those living in Nablus or Tel Aviv have to be the exception to that.


Is not rather facile to make a comparison between the situation in Britain and in Palestine/Israel? When members of a nation are denied their rights, then it would be rather dimissive to dismiss their demands as  simple "nationalism".


----------



## hitmouse (May 23, 2021)

PTK said:


> Is not rather facile to make a comparison between the situation in Britain and in Palestine/Israel? When members of a nation are denied their rights, then it would be rather dimissive to dismiss their demands as  simple "nationalism".


Depends on the comparison being made. I think one comparison between Britain and Israel that holds up is that, when I've asked for an explanation of why people think Israelis would never be able to identify with Palestinians instead of their own ruling class, the only actual answer I've ever got is a sort of soft-third-worldist one, that Israelis benefit too much from imperialism and inequality to want to give it up. I think it's worth pursuing that line of thought/questioning, because I'm not sure that Israel is a bigger player in imperialism or benefits more from it than the UK does.
Aside from that, there is also one corner of the territory ruled over by the British state where we could maybe make a more direct comparison. I don't claim to be a great expert on the Six Counties or anything, but I reckon that, even if it's perhaps less the case now, there's definitely been times in the relatively recent past when it's been hard to imagine what Protestant and Catholic workers could have in common with each other. But I think there are still common interests there, just as there are in the even more fraught Israel-Palestine situation.

As for the other bit - as I've explained, I was thinking as much about "why Israelis might be able to identify with Palestinians rather than the national interest" as with the same question for Palestinians, if not more so. But I think it's a bit weak to just shrug off any possibility of critiquing nationalism among Palestinians as well - a people who are oppressed can react or resist in all sorts of ways, some of them more nationalistic, others less so.


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (May 23, 2021)

One area where there may be hope in Ireland is that of religion. The Catholic Church, once a mainstay of Irish nationalism, no longer counts in the way it once did. All it takes is for Northern Prods to shrug off their fruitcake religious beliefs and a large part of the problem goes away. Not impossible. In Northern Ireland.

Marginalising religious belief in the Middle East is another thing entirely.


----------



## hitmouse (May 23, 2021)

Oh, may not be as dramatic as Leicester, but there's this happening at the Oldham Elbit site on Tuesday:



(won't display for me cos facebook-blocker, but I trust that works)


----------



## Waterwheel (May 25, 2021)

By the way it is shame that no Palestinian protesters are not speaking out against Hamas as well. As Hamas are also  an obstacle to peace in the Middle East. Before Hamas came to power progress was being made towards lasting peace under Yasser Arafats leadership.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 25, 2021)

Waterwheel said:


> By the way it is shame that no Palestinian protesters are not speaking out against Hamas as well. As Hamas are also  an obstacle to peace in the Middle East. Before Hamas came to power progress was being made towards lasting peace under Yasser Arafats leadership.


Having an anti-Hamas/islamic fundie/antisemite message is important and perhaps that's something anarchists could maybe bring to these demos. But it should go beyond just anarchists. Certainly I feel that there seems to have been an opportunity missed with such a big turn out at these demos, especially the last one in London, with many young people attending. I feel we need to engage with these people.


----------



## MrSki (May 25, 2021)

Good. Won't hold my breathe about it appearing on the news though.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 25, 2021)

Meanwhile in Tamworth today . . .









						Palestine Action group storms factory site in Israel arms protest
					

Members of Palestine Action scaled a roof and daubed blood-red paint across the Elite KL site on Amington Industrial Estate




					www.birminghammail.co.uk


----------



## platinumsage (May 25, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> Meanwhile in Tamworth today . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They make air-conditioning.


----------



## BillRiver (May 25, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> They make air-conditioning.



And also:

Military - Elite KL

"Elite KL Ltd is part of the multi-domestic defense and electronics supplier, Elbit Systems with annual revenues of around $3Billion. Together with our sister company, Kinetics we offer a range of military grade products meeting relevant UK, US or European military standards. We partner with key suppliers in the market to offer complete solutions to the defense vehicle manufacturers."


----------



## BillRiver (May 25, 2021)

More info here:

CAAT - Israel’s arms industry & its links with the UK


----------



## Serge Forward (May 25, 2021)

Article from Leicester ACG member on occupation at Elbit, Leicester: Palestine Action rooftop occupation at Elbit, Leicester - Anarchist Communist Group


----------



## Pickman's model (May 25, 2021)

Kevbad the Bad said:


> One area where there may be hope in Ireland is that of religion. The Catholic Church, once a mainstay of Irish nationalism, no longer counts in the way it once did. All it takes is for Northern Prods to shrug off their fruitcake religious beliefs and a large part of the problem goes away. Not impossible. In Northern Ireland.
> 
> Marginalising religious belief in the Middle East is another thing entirely.


A large part of the reason the Catholic church no longer so central is because so many priests abused children. Because of the magdalene laundries. Quite a high price paid in ruined lives


----------



## hitmouse (May 25, 2021)

Maybe not as exciting as Tamworth, but this also happened in Oldham today:


----------



## Waterwheel (May 26, 2021)

How come 95 per cent of those marchers were arabs and other muslims? I watched that march go by in Kensington for about half an hour and did not see many other types of people there. It seemed to be almost all muslims plus a few thousand leftists.


----------



## hitmouse (May 26, 2021)

I think you should conduct a survey of people on the march, and then a second survey of everyone who didn't go on the march as a control group, and then report your findings about this important issue.


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (May 26, 2021)

Waterwheel said:


> How come 95 per cent of those marchers were arabs and other muslims? I watched that march go by in Kensington for about half an hour and did not see many other types of people there. It seemed to be almost all muslims plus a few thousand leftists.


but before you got there, and after you left 95%, of the marchers were from Hartlepool or adherents of the Hare Krishna temple.


----------



## editor (May 26, 2021)

Waterwheel said:


> How come 95 per cent of those marchers were arabs and other muslims? I watched that march go by in Kensington for about half an hour and did not see many other types of people there. It seemed to be almost all muslims plus a few thousand leftists.


You're talking the same kind of right wing racist bollocks as you did in the other thread where you lied through your teeth and claimed that the Football Lads Alliance was some sort of multicultural carnival. You're not going to fuck up this thread with your thinly veiled racist drivel, so you're now banned from it.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 26, 2021)

Waterwheel said:


> Before Hamas came to power progress was being made towards lasting peace under Yasser Arafats leadership.


I'm not too confident that Arafat was blameless tbh, but I'm by no means an expert on this: al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades - Wikipedia


----------



## hitmouse (May 26, 2021)

If anyone's free in London on Friday afternoon, there's a demo called at Elbit's UK headquarters then:








						Drown The Business of Bloodshed
					

Meet on the 28th May at 1PM outside Elbit’s Headquarters in London & let’s #ShutElbitDown! Bring water dyed red, fake blood or red paint – use a bottle, a bucket, any sort of container will do. Together, we will pour a river of blood, expose the lethal arms trade and take an active stand against […]




					palestineaction.org
				




I trust our new anti-racist friend from the FLA will be there to ensure that there's an acceptable mix of ethnicities.


----------



## Shechemite (May 26, 2021)

I might come but I’m not getting involved in any ‘actions’


----------



## Southlondon (May 27, 2021)

Kevbad the Bad said:


> One area where there may be hope in Ireland is that of religion. The Catholic Church, once a mainstay of Irish nationalism, no longer counts in the way it once did. All it takes is for Northern Prods to shrug off their fruitcake religious beliefs and a large part of the problem goes away. Not impossible. In Northern Ireland.
> 
> Marginalising religious belief in the Middle East is another thing entirely.


It’s not about religion - there are Palestinians who are Christians including in Gaza, it’s about a ethno-nationalist rogue nuclear state that openly flaunts international law and breaches the human rights of the people who’s land they are occupying under force: it’s obviously a lot more then that but I do think the situation is a long way from just needing the workers to rise up against the bad bosses. Perhaps this is why the anarchist movement achieve fuck all in this country


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (May 27, 2021)

Southlondon said:


> It’s not about religion - there are Palestinians who are Christians including in Gaza, it’s about a ethno-nationalist rogue nuclear state that openly flaunts international law and breaches the human rights of the people who’s land they are occupying under force: it’s obviously a lot more then that but I do think the situation is a long way from just needing the workers to rise up against the bad bosses. Perhaps this is why the anarchist movement achieve fuck all in this country


You may not agree but I think most people would accept that religion contributes substantially to the problems of much of the Middle East. (I would say it contributes to many other problems around the world as well). Fundamentalist Muslims. Zionist Jews. The Shia/Sunni divide. Christian/Muslim/Druze conflicts in Lebanon. Islamic Jihad. Persecution of Yezidis, Yasanis,  Baha'i, Alevis, Assyrians etc. Religion is rarely the only cause of conflict, but in religious societies it generates fault lines which are difficult to circumvent.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 27, 2021)

Kevbad the Bad said:


> You may not agree but I think most people would accept that religion contributes substantially to the problems of much of the Middle East. (I would say it contributes to many other problems around the world as well). Fundamentalist Muslims. Zionist Jews. The Shia/Sunni divide. Christian/Muslim/Druze conflicts in Lebanon. Islamic Jihad. Persecution of Yezidis, Yasanis,  Baha'i, Alevis, Assyrians etc. Religion is rarely the only cause of conflict, but in religious societies it generates fault lines which are difficult to circumvent.


Many of the problems of the middle east would be far smaller if it hadn't been for things like the sykes-picot agreement or the balfour declaration. You make out it's those pesky god-botherers when the people who decided the borders, the people who created the middle east, came from Britain and France. Some conflicts in the m.e. have been to do with resources, eg the six day war arguably had its origins in a water dispute. Many posters will recall the gulf war over oil and the invasion of Iraq to complete us unfinished business. And some observers argue that the Syrian civil war was in part caused by climate change. So tbh the problems of the me stem in great part from decisions made in Washington, London and Paris. By factors outside the control of regimes in the me let alone imams or patriarchs or rabbis or the man and woman in the street.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 27, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Some conflicts in the m.e. have been to do with resources


Indeed. The CIA coup that got rid of Mossadegh in Iran was all about oil, and look what that lead to. And that's just one example.

I would say that with Israel-Palestine, settler colonization, nationalism and racism (on both sides), apartheid and the gradual and ongoing ethnic cleansing of the Palestinian people (including those that are christian) are more significant factors than religion.


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (May 27, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Many of the problems of the middle east would be far smaller if it hadn't been for things like the sykes-picot agreement or the balfour declaration. You make out it's those pesky god-botherers when the people who decided the borders, the people who created the middle east, came from Britain and France. Some conflicts in the m.e. have been to do with resources, eg the six day war arguably had its origins in a water dispute. Many posters will recall the gulf war over oil and the invasion of Iraq to complete us unfinished business. And some observers argue that the Syrian civil war was in part caused by climate change. So tbh the problems of the me stem in great part from decisions made in Washington, London and Paris. By factors outside the control of regimes in the me let alone imams or patriarchs or rabbis or the man and woman in the street.


I don't disagree with you on that. I'm just making the point that the divisions caused by religion, especially the militant kind of religion too often on display in the Middle East, make the finding of solutions and common ground so much more difficult. Conflicts all over the globe are caused or aggravated by super powers, arbitrary borders, disputes about resources, and all manner of stuff. Religious divisions just make it a whole lot worse, sometimes.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 27, 2021)

Kevbad the Bad said:


> I don't disagree with you on that. I'm just making the point that the divisions caused by religion, especially the militant kind of religion too often on display in the Middle East, make the finding of solutions and common ground so much more difficult. Conflicts all over the globe are caused or aggravated by super powers, arbitrary borders, disputes about resources, and all manner of stuff. Religious divisions just make it a whole lot worse, sometimes.


Not all over the world. You don't see anything like the arbitrary borders, the straight lines, of the me and africa in europe. (Altho of course all borders arbitrary, but some more than others) if the me had been able to determine its own borders rather than had them imposed after ww1 the situation wouldn't be so shit. If the us, UK etc didn't keep supporting repressive regimes or intervening the situation wouldn't be so shit. If secular movements hadn't been so comprehensively crushed in much of the me people wouldn't be turning in extremis to groups like the muslim brotherhood or daesh.


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (May 27, 2021)

Political borders are nearly always arbitrary to some extent (maybe not Iceland) but rarely chosen or decided upon by any of the inhabitants of particular areas of land. The peoples of the Middle East never got to decide anything before WW1, didn't decide anything after WW1 either. Of course the leaders of the major powers, and some minor ones. make everything worse. They always have.


----------



## Gramsci (May 27, 2021)

Waterwheel said:


> How come 95 per cent of those marchers were arabs and other muslims? I watched that march go by in Kensington for about half an hour and did not see many other types of people there. It seemed to be almost all muslims plus a few thousand leftists.



I was there. Majority of the young people at demo were British imo. I did chat a bit to ask permission to take photos. Just because they are dark skinned, wear head scarves does not mean they are any less British than me.


----------



## Gramsci (May 27, 2021)

Kevbad the Bad said:


> I don't disagree with you on that. I'm just making the point that the divisions caused by religion, especially the militant kind of religion too often on display in the Middle East, make the finding of solutions and common ground so much more difficult. Conflicts all over the globe are caused or aggravated by super powers, arbitrary borders, disputes about resources, and all manner of stuff. Religious divisions just make it a whole lot worse, sometimes.



I've met a few people from Middle East in London here studying English. One thing they all say is that the Palestinians are their brothers who have been wrongly kicked off their land.

This feeling of support goes beyond local national borders. Its not about religion or supporting the ruling class. The ones I've known are secular, don't like the socially Conservative Islamist parties and are critical of the ruling establishments in their countries.


----------



## Southlondon (May 27, 2021)

Kevbad the Bad said:


> You may not agree but I think most people would accept that religion contributes substantially to the problems of much of the Middle East. (I would say it contributes to many other problems around the world as well). Fundamentalist Muslims. Zionist Jews. The Shia/Sunni divide. Christian/Muslim/Druze conflicts in Lebanon. Islamic Jihad. Persecution of Yezidis, Yasanis,  Baha'i, Alevis, Assyrians etc. Religion is rarely the only cause of conflict, but in religious societies it generates fault lines which are difficult to circumvent.


Don’t get me wrong I’m passionately anti-religion, but the main issue in Palestine is the fact that the Zionist’s believe it’s their right to occupy another people’s lands, drive many out of their homes and country, defy International law to occupy the slithers of land they’d allowed the indigenous people to keep, destroy ancient olive groves that had supported families for generations,  create 2 levels of citizenship with anyone other than a Jew  enjoying less privileges and being subject to separate  laws and restrictions on their movements in what appears to me to be a form of apartheid. It’s religion in the sense that it’s a Jewish religious country, but as far as I’m aware the Palestinians don’t have separate  laws and rights for non-Muslims in their country it’s simply that they want to be able to live in the country of their birth as opposed to refugee camps, and for the Israelis to at least fuck off back to the borders agreed under international law. 
the Palestinians must be given the right to return from their exile, and to not have to live under the boot of a militarised racist state


----------



## Gramsci (May 27, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Depends on the comparison being made. I think one comparison between Britain and Israel that holds up is that, when I've asked for an explanation of why people think Israelis would never be able to identify with Palestinians instead of their own ruling class, the only actual answer I've ever got is a sort of soft-third-worldist one, that Israelis benefit too much from imperialism and inequality to want to give it up. I think it's worth pursuing that line of thought/questioning, because I'm not sure that Israel is a bigger player in imperialism or benefits more from it than the UK does.
> Aside from that, there is also one corner of the territory ruled over by the British state where we could maybe make a more direct comparison. I don't claim to be a great expert on the Six Counties or anything, but I reckon that, even if it's perhaps less the case now, there's definitely been times in the relatively recent past when it's been hard to imagine what Protestant and Catholic workers could have in common with each other. But I think there are still common interests there, just as there are in the even more fraught Israel-Palestine situation.
> 
> As for the other bit - as I've explained, I was thinking as much about "why Israelis might be able to identify with Palestinians rather than the national interest" as with the same question for Palestinians, if not more so. But I think it's a bit weak to just shrug off any possibility of critiquing nationalism among Palestinians as well - a people who are oppressed can react or resist in all sorts of ways, some of them more nationalistic, others less so.



One reason Israeli might not identify is due to growing up in an Apartheid state. Whole generation of Israelis have grown up in the new state now. I worked with an Israeli for short time. His family were Holocaust survivors. He was born in Israel. He never said much about Palestinians. What he did complain about was the religious settlers. He loathed them. Had nothing in common with them. He had no interest in religion. But when he was called up had to guard their settlements.

He never said much about Palestinians. You can't really identify with people you don't met as the state is set up to separate people. So you don't know them.

The other thing that I was reminded of as the military Historian Beevor. On the Spanish Civil War he talks about why people fight. One thing that does drive people to fight is fear. It comes across in Benny Morris. The historian I mentioned earlier. Whilst saying the Israel was founded on violence he argued that a compromise with Palestinians would only lead to them wanting more. Slippery slope to getting rid of all the Jews.

So it is not so much imperialism as for a Israeli born Jew wanting to defend their home. I'd say an element of it goes to more basic level. Not a criticism. 

This is seeing it from the ordinary person in the street side of things.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 27, 2021)

Kevbad the Bad said:


> Political borders are nearly always arbitrary to some extent (maybe not Iceland) but rarely chosen or decided upon by any of the inhabitants of particular areas of land. The peoples of the Middle East never got to decide anything before WW1, didn't decide anything after WW1 either. Of course the leaders of the major powers, and some minor ones. make everything worse. They always have.


Yeh after ww1 when the British and French had it all stitched up as per the s-p agreement mentioned and when the RAF used poison gas against insurgents not much chance of their having the say, what? Nice to see you agree with me about borders tho


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (May 28, 2021)

There seems to be a lot of doubt about British use of poison gas in Iraq. Gas was used in Gaza against the Ottoman army during WW1, but not after that against insurgents. Not that Churchill was at all squeamish about its use. They just never got around to using it.






						Alleged British use of chemical weapons in Mesopotamia in 1920 - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## [62] (May 28, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> I worked with an Israeli for short time. His family were Holocaust survivors. He was born in Israel. He never said much about Palestinians. What he did complain about was the religious settlers. He loathed them. Had nothing in common with them. He had no interest in religion. But when he was called up had to guard their settlements.



Yes, one thing that rarely gets reported is how much secular, coastal (i.e Tel Aviv and surrounds) Israelis detest the settlers. A lot of the 'support' for them is a backhanded desire to keep them as far away as possible.


----------



## Southlondon (May 28, 2021)

[62] said:


> Yes, one thing that rarely gets reported is how much secular, coastal (i.e Tel Aviv and surrounds) Israelis detest the settlers. A lot of the 'support' for them is a backhanded desire to keep them as far away as possible.


The trouble is secular Jews and their more liberal views are discounted in Israel as they are in England. We have the absurd situation where amongst the Labour Party members who are taking the party to court over their totally unjustifiable suspensions are 80 year old Jewish people whos parents were forced to flee Europe from the nazis. They spent a lifetime as Labour Party activists fighting for a fairer and more just society yet have been suspended for antisemitism, a Jewish professor and others of long-standing activism within the Jewish secular community .
I know a lot of Jewish people who will talk of their Jewish heritage yet will strongly speak out against Israeli apartheid and the occupation of Palestine.  The Jewish board of deputies does nothing represent these Jews and the Labour Party accuses them. If antisemitism. There were plenty of Jews on the massive Palestinian rally at weekend yet the media and the vocal Zionist lobby from the will only talk about the handful of antisemites that also attended and would have been marginalised by the majority of the demonstration. People are gagged  if they are Labour Party members from criticising Israel for being a racist violent militarised state that should be forced to obey international law under threat of expulsion. Those Jewish members who are taking the party to court are legally prevented from talking about the case but unlike me are remaining in the party that they have been lifetime activists in,  as they refuse to be labelled antisemites and silenced  by a party leadership  in thrall to the Zionist cheer leaders. Maureen lipman can resign as many times as she likes but Jewish people who do not support the racist state of Israel as they bomb people’s homes and commit terror against the Palestinians have as much right for their voices to be heard, as the racist Israelis do.
It is apartheid happening on our watch. Nelson Mandela recognised it for what it is, but under current Labour Party rules he would have been suspended if he was a member.


----------



## BillRiver (May 28, 2021)

Loved for the articulate description of reality, thank you, not for what it described obvs.


----------



## platinumsage (May 28, 2021)

I don't get the fetishization of the "pre-67" borders in Israel. Is anyone seriously suggesting that the Golan Heights ought to be handed over to Assad? Because that's what it would mean.


----------



## Southlondon (May 28, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> I don't get the fetishization of the "pre-67" borders in Israel. Is anyone seriously suggesting that the Golan Heights ought to be handed over to Assad? Because that's what it would mean.


Put the golan heights to one side ( although it’s annexation through war by Israel was condemned by the United Nations security council), and let’s concentrate on the million or there abouts dispossessed Palestinians who have been languishing in refugee camps for decades, and who have a right to return to their ancestral homeland, and the Palestinians living in Israeli occupied territories. Under international law it is their homeland snd Israel has no right under international law to occupy those territories. Then there’s the Palestinians living in Gaza. The Israelis even control their water supply and cut it off at times to inflict suffering. They get about 4 hours of electricity a day, are without medicines and other essentials and have a far shorter life expectancy than their Zionist opponents. 
There had to be a point where the borders are defined if the Palestinians are to be able to live in their own country, and if there’s to be a 2 state solution the Zionists will have to leave their illegal settlements and return the land to the rightful owners who lived there for generations until the arrival of the European zionists. Unless you support the idea that powerful nuclear armed countries should be allowed to invade other countries , subjugate the indigenous population and annex the territories against the will of the international community committing war crimes as they go, then we should support the right of the refugees to return to their homes and for the Palestinians in occupied territories to resist the occupation by any means necessary


----------



## BillRiver (May 28, 2021)

Request from Campaign Against Arms Trade to email your MP about UK arms to Israel (takes a coupla minutes max using their template):

CAAT - Stop Arming Israel: Email Your MP


----------



## Shechemite (May 29, 2021)

Southlondon said:


> The trouble is secular Jews and their more liberal views are discounted in Israel as they are in England. We have the absurd situation where amongst the Labour Party members who are taking the party to court over their totally unjustifiable suspensions are 80 year old Jewish people whos parents were forced to flee Europe from the nazis. They spent a lifetime as Labour Party activists fighting for a fairer and more just society yet have been suspended for antisemitism, a Jewish professor and others of long-standing activism within the Jewish secular community .
> I know a lot of Jewish people who will talk of their Jewish heritage yet will strongly speak out against Israeli apartheid and the occupation of Palestine.  The Jewish board of deputies does nothing represent these Jews and the Labour Party accuses them. If antisemitism. There were plenty of Jews on the massive Palestinian rally at weekend yet the media and the vocal Zionist lobby from the will only talk about the handful of antisemites that also attended and would have been marginalised by the majority of the demonstration. People are gagged  if they are Labour Party members from criticising Israel for being a racist violent militarised state that should be forced to obey international law under threat of expulsion. Those Jewish members who are taking the party to court are legally prevented from talking about the case but unlike me are remaining in the party that they have been lifetime activists in,  as they refuse to be labelled antisemites and silenced  by a party leadership  in thrall to the Zionist cheer leaders. Maureen lipman can resign as many times as she likes but Jewish people who do not support the racist state of Israel as they bomb people’s homes and commit terror against the Palestinians have as much right for their voices to be heard, as the racist Israelis do.
> It is apartheid happening on our watch. Nelson Mandela recognised it for what it is, but under current Labour Party rules he would have been suspended if he was a member.



jews on your mind a lot?


----------



## Shechemite (May 29, 2021)

Move along nothing to see here



			https://www.thejc.com/news/uk/watch-muslim-men-film-themselves-targeting-jews-for-their-views-on-child-killing-in-israel-1.517087
		










						Police officer is filmed ignoring ‘we’ll find Jews, we want blood’ death threats
					

Met Police launches investigation into sickening video, while in another clip a man shows off 'anti-Jewish' shoes, featuring torn pieces of the Israeli flag.




					jewishnews.timesofisrael.com


----------



## editor (May 31, 2021)

From Sunday






















						In photos: Palestine rally at Brockwell Park gate, Sunday 30th May
					

On Sunday, Lambeth and Wandsworth PSC (Palestine Solidarity Campaign) –  also known as @BrixtonPSC – held another rally at Brockwell Gate. The rally was to “encourage everyone to …



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Southlondon (May 31, 2021)

MadeInBedlam said:


> jews on your mind a lot?


It’s quite relevant when discussing the war crimes committed by the state of Israel. I was commenting on how the opinions of secular Jewish people or those who are not Zionists, seem to get shunted aside and and are somehow not as meaningful or valid as those from the Zionist Jews when the Israeli government decides to continually flaunt international law and deny the Palestinians the right to ln their own country free of occupation. 
Jews  are ‘on my mind’ because the thread is about Palestine, and it is a Jewish state that is blowing up their homes and killing their people, and i was pointing out that there are also many Jews in Israel and beyond who, like me thinks it’s abhorrent. It’s a shame that life long Jewish members of the Labour Party have to resort to legal action to prevent their membership being ended and voices silenced due to the actions of Israel-apologists


----------



## Shechemite (May 31, 2021)

I dunno, seems like a lot of Jewish people put off getting involved in Palestinian solidarity stuff to avoid people like you


----------



## Shechemite (May 31, 2021)

Which is a shame really.


----------



## Southlondon (May 31, 2021)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Which is a shame really.


But a lot of Jewish people do do an awful lot to support Palestinian rights, and that’s encouraging


----------



## Shechemite (May 31, 2021)

Yes. Good people like frogwoman


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 2, 2021)

editor said:


> From Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for putting this on Brixton Buzz. I know its been helpful to my local PSC group.

I missed it as I'd had my second Vaccine jab and didn't feel up to it.

Heard it was a good turnout. A mixed crowd and lot of support from passers buy.


----------



## hitmouse (Jun 10, 2021)

Another occupation:


----------



## hitmouse (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## BCBlues (Jun 14, 2021)

Live updates- Police called as protesters climb onto factory roof of Arconic site in Kitts Green Police at scene as protesters climb onto city factory roof

Double protest here as Arconic are deeply involved in the deaths of people in the Grenfell Tower fire.


----------



## hitmouse (Jun 14, 2021)

Statement from a former Arconic employee here: 








						Former employee blows the whistle on Arconic's crimes
					

Hi there, I am a former employee of Arconic at the Kitts Green site which has today, on the anniversary of the Grenfell Tower fire, been taken over by some of the brave members of Palestine Action. I just wanted to write a statement to describe some of the effects and implications that this...




					palestineaction.org


----------



## hash tag (Jun 15, 2021)

This is near the American Embassy in Nine Elms. A major road is closed as a 69 year old man protests from the end of the jib of a crane   You searched for - 999live.co.uk


----------



## hitmouse (Jun 15, 2021)

West Midlands filth out making friends at the Arconic site today:


----------



## hitmouse (Jun 22, 2021)

Keeping an impressive run going: 








						Palestine Action Strikes Again: Elbit-Ferranti Oldham Shut Down
					

At 6:30am this morning, activists stormed and occupied the site of Elbit Ferranti in Oldham, evading a heavy security presence and rapid police response, to successfully shut down the factory.




					palestineaction.org


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 23, 2021)

In photos: XR/Brixton Palestine Solidarity Campaign demo outside Brockwell Park,  Sunday 20th June
					

Lambeth and Wandsworth Palestine Solidarity Campaign (also now BrixtonPSC ) had another demonstration on Sunday to publicise the ongoing catastrophe of life in Palestine under occupation.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com
				




My local PSC are doing regular demos in my area now. 


> The plan is to have a regular presence at Brockwell Park Gate over the coming months to keep alive the spirit of resistance and to widen their reach in the community .


----------



## scifisam (Jun 23, 2021)

MadeInBedlam said:


> I dunno, seems like a lot of Jewish people put off getting involved in Palestinian solidarity stuff to avoid people like you



Are they really though? I'd understand them being put off by people who are all Jewish=bad, but that wasn't what I just read.


----------



## hitmouse (Jul 1, 2021)

Article from one of the Leicester roof occupiers:








						Why We Took Direct Action Against Apartheid
					

A Palestine Action activist who occupied the roof of the Elbit Systems weapons factory in Leicester writes for Tribune about their protest – and the importance of exposing Britain's complicity in Israel's apartheid.




					tribunemag.co.uk


----------



## hitmouse (Aug 24, 2021)

Palestine Action have been keeping going pretty consistently throughout this summer, just done Oldham:


			https://palestineaction.org/arms-halted-oldham/


----------



## BillRiver (Aug 24, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Palestine Action have been keeping going pretty consistently throughout this summer, just done Oldham:
> 
> 
> https://palestineaction.org/arms-halted-oldham/



They are fab aren't they


----------



## hitmouse (Sep 30, 2021)

Two people in court in Manchester for Elbit stuff next week:


----------



## hitmouse (Oct 13, 2021)

https://palestineaction.org/liverpool-arms-occupied/
		



> October 11, 2021
> 
> No Comments
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 14, 2021)

Merseyside plod throwing their shit about. No surprise.


----------



## hitmouse (Oct 22, 2021)

Suppose this might as well go here:








						Fight Apartheid by Supporting our Israeli Client's Claim for Asylum
					

IHRC is a human rights NGO campaigning for justice




					www.crowdjustice.com
				






> Our client is a Jewish rabbinical student from Israel who vocally supports the struggle for Palestinian rights, and strongly opposes Zionism and Israeli apartheid on religious and political grounds.
> 
> After he was detained and beaten by the Israeli authorities on several occasions for peacefully protesting against Israeli state policies, he fled to the UK and claimed asylum.
> 
> ...


----------



## hitmouse (Jan 3, 2022)

Court case starting in Stafford on the 10th:








						Crown Court Trial of 'Shenstone 6' Begins NEXT WEEK: Protests Called for Outside of Court
					

he trial of the 'Shenstone 6' is due to begin next week, from the Monday the 10th of January and is set to last two weeks, at Stafford Crown Court. Protests have been called for every day of the trial, to call the government out on these spurious charges.




					www.palestineaction.org
				




Also, a successful acquittal from December:








						Palestine Action Activists Found NOT GUILTY After Defacing Israeli Arms Company
					

Three Palestine Action activists, dubbed the 'Elbit Three', have today been found not guilty of criminal damage charges in a trial taking place at Newcastle-under-Lyme Magistrates Court.




					www.palestineaction.org
				



And Palestine Action's review of the year:








						Looking back: Palestine Action’s strongest moments from 2021
					

not just for us, but across the globe, as we witnessed an unprecedented surge in support and mobilisation for Palestine. Liberation isn't light work and none of us can do it alone; thanks to many of you, we played an active part in calling for an end to violence against Palestinians. Here are...




					www.palestineaction.org


----------



## hitmouse (Jan 10, 2022)

Nicely done:




			https://www.investorschronicle.co.uk/news/2022/01/10/tt-electronics-buys-ferranti-arm-for-9m/


----------



## hitmouse (Jan 11, 2022)

Proper press release:








						Victory in Oldham: Elbit forced to sell Ferranti after sustained direct action campaign
					

After 18 months of sustained direct action taken at the Elbit Ferranti site in Oldham, Greater Manchester, with 36 people arrested, Elbit have now sold Ferranti technologies, with its continued operation in Oldham appearing unfeasible. Activists have occupied, blockaded, smashed, disrupted, and...




					www.palestineaction.org


----------



## hitmouse (Jan 11, 2022)

There's some joke to be made here about "Isn't Elbit Ferranti that hyped anonymous Italian novelist?", I suppose.


----------



## hitmouse (Jan 17, 2022)

Freedom write-up:








						Palestine Action: A watershed victory
					

In The Condition of the Working Class in England (1845), Friederich Engels describes the good folk of Manchester and those unfortunate souls that toiled in the ‘dark, satanic’ mills (as described b…




					freedomnews.org.uk


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 17, 2022)

.


----------



## hitmouse (Jan 20, 2022)

Some good news from the courts:


----------



## hitmouse (Jan 21, 2022)

Full write-up:








						BREAKING: Another defeat for Elbit as case against activists dropped by judge
					

Three Palestine Action activists have had the case against them dropped in a trial at Birmingham Magistrates Court. After taking on a company complicit in Elbit's business of bloodshed, 'abuse of process' by the prosecution has led to these activists being cleared of charges. This was the second...




					www.palestineaction.org


----------



## hitmouse (Jan 25, 2022)

I respect how regularly these seem to be happening:








						Six people arrested after activists storm factory roof
					

Campaigners occupied the roof of Elbit Systems on Lynn Lane




					www.birminghammail.co.uk
				












						Palestine Action Raid and Dismantle an Israeli Arms Factory in Shenstone
					

Palestine Action have raided Elbit System's subsidiary, UAV Engines Ltd, in Shenstone, Staffordshire at 7.15 this morning. The activists have sprayed blood-red paint and begun dismantling the weapons factory, whilst occupying the roof to prevent site operations. With windows smashed and...




					www.palestineaction.org


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Mar 3, 2022)

The people's hammer will smash Elbit!


----------



## hitmouse (Mar 20, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> Suppose this might as well go here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


An update from the Israeli asylum-seeker case:



> The First-tier Tribunal has allowed our client’s appeal on the basis that returning him to Israel would result in his being subjected to inhuman and degrading treatment on account of his mental health condition.
> 
> Although the Tribunal dismissed our client’s asylum appeal, he has been granted permission to argue those points at the Upper Tribunal which has the power to issue binding guidance.
> 
> ...


Statement from his lawyers here:


			https://www.riverwaylaw.com/press-release-anti-zionist-jewish-student-granted-permission-to-appeal-asylum-case-on-israeli-apartheid-to-the-upper-tribunal/


----------



## hitmouse (Apr 12, 2022)

Elbit stuff happening in London right now, call for people to do police station support:


Also a trial starting in Southwark on the 25th:


----------



## Dystopiary (May 5, 2022)

Bit of a bump. Just wanted to ask, who are good to get involved with for the Palestinian cause in Britain? I see Palestine Action has come up a few times on this thread, don't know anything about them. What it is, I'd like to get involved with solidarity for Palestinians but unfortunately there seems to be an element of antisemitism and pro-Assad bastardness types who've attached themselves to some groups. Any advice welcome!


----------



## Dystopiary (May 17, 2022)

Protesters stormed Elbit HQ in Bristol. A bit of trashing things apparently happened, and it got shut down... again. 😁


----------



## hitmouse (Jun 20, 2022)

Palestine Action claiming that Elbit's London office is no more:








						Palestine Action Permanently Shut Down Israeli Arms Firm's London HQ
					

This makes 77 Kingsway the second Elbit site permanently shut down by Palestine Action, in less than 2 years of sustained direct action.




					www.palestineaction.org


----------



## hitmouse (Jul 11, 2022)

Nice work:








						Palestine Action scale up, occupy and dismantle Thales weapons factory in Glasgow
					

In the early hours of this morning, four Palestine Action activists began an occupation of arms company Thales’ factory in South Glasgow. The activists scaled the roof factory’s at dawn and b…




					freedomnews.org.uk


----------



## hitmouse (Jul 11, 2022)

Call for people to turn up at Glasgow Sheriff Court from 1pm tomorrow (the 12th) in support of the Thales defendants:


----------



## hitmouse (Jul 25, 2022)

Palestine Action still keeping it up:








						After Israel invades Nablus, Palestine Action invades Israeli drone factory
					

On Saturday night, Israeli military forces raided Nablus, armed with stun grenades and ammunition and killing two Palestinians and injuring 9 others. On Sunday, members of Palestine Action descende…




					freedomnews.org.uk


----------



## hitmouse (Jul 25, 2022)

Upcoming court dates:


----------



## hitmouse (Aug 26, 2022)

Lots of Palestine Action court cases ongoing, sounds like the biggest one will be happening in Snaresbrook in October:








						Elbit Is Guilty: Support the #ElbitEight
					

On October 10th, eight Palestine Action activists known as the #ElbitEight will be facing trial at Snaresbrook Crown Court. This is set to be the biggest battle to #ShutElbitDown to date, providing a chance to expose Elbit in the courts and prove that #ElbitAreGuilty.




					www.palestineaction.org
				




Full list of upcoming cases here:








						Elbit on Trial
					

We take direct action against Israeli arms company, Elbit Systems, and their morally bankrupt accomplices, implicated in a killer supply chain. The damages are found in the loss of human life in Gaza, in Grenfell and all across the world. Below are a list of all cases faced by Palestine Action...




					www.palestineaction.org


----------



## hitmouse (Aug 27, 2022)

Permanent protest camp set up at Shenstone, if there's anyone in that area:








						Palestine Action Camp
					

Palestine Action have set up camp outside UAV Engines Ltd, the Israeli drones factory that has rightly been a prime target for extensive direct action as part of the #ShutElbitDown campaign.




					www.palestineaction.org


----------



## hitmouse (Oct 18, 2022)

Very impressed by how well Palestine Action's court strategy seems to work:








						BREAKING: Judge throws out case against the Bristol 3 who shut down Israel’s largest arms firm in Bristol
					

Judge declares the activists NOT GUILTY and rules ‘no case to answer’ as Elbit failed to prove their activities were lawful. This morning, three activists appeared at Bristol Magistrate…




					freedomnews.org.uk


----------



## Dystopiary (Nov 10, 2022)

Wasn't sure where to put this but thought here was best.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 10, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> Oh yeah, I'd just been assuming the caption was accurate. Watching the video now, seems like mostly shield blows, although being hit with a big plastic shield still probably counts as violence imo.



When protesters carry shields they often get arrested on grounds of having an offensive weapon, so sauce for the goose…


----------



## teqniq (Dec 8, 2022)

Cross posted, thanks to hitmouse 









						Elbit's contract losses prove that economic sabotage works
					

Palestine Action's relentless campaign to shut Elbit down has now cost the Israeli arms firm two lucrative government contracts and done immeasurable reputational damage, proving the power of direct action, writes Huda Ammori.




					www.newarab.com


----------



## hitmouse (Dec 22, 2022)

Crossposting here from the prisoners thread:
Four Palestine Action people currently held on remand, hearing they've been denied bail, no public addresses that I've seen but it says "You can also write messages of support to palactprisoners@protonmail.com", so if anyone fancies dropping an email with some words of support, that should get passed on.


----------

